# Couldnt get my Mirena coil out today. Nurse couldnt find the threads



## Wishing Star

Hi all

I am new here and wanted to get some advice. Has anyone else been through this?

Went to family planning clinic this afternoon and I was so excited to FINALLY have the mirena IUD removed. I am so broody its unreal, All l can think about is babies.

The nurse tried to get the coil out but told me that she couldnt even get into my cervix or something because I had a tight cervical os. A tight what? I said, well I do workout but whats my arse gotta do with getting the mirena out?..lol:wacko:

So she told me that I have to go to see a gyno, who has the special equipment to get it out and something about putting a camera up there to locate the IUD. :growlmad:I had gone deaf from the disappointment at this point that I didnt really hear the rest of what she said and I was busy thinking well, if you cant get that little stick thing up there, how is the gyno gonna fit a video camera up there and I thought I know thats going to hurt like hell right.

So now I have to wait till the 23rd August which is like forever to me, to go see the gyno and have this mirena out. I swear I am never going to put anything up there again, never. Dont get me wrong I loved the mirena, I never had any problems at all but now I hate it, I just want it out. I have been trying to get an appointment to get it out since March:dohh:.

Has anyone else ever had this happen? What does this gynocologist do and does it hurt, like hell? How long after the mirena is out should I wait to start trying for a baby? The plan back in March was to start trying in September and now it looks like that would be too soon.:baby::baby::cry:


----------



## mommyof3co

If she couldn't find the threads that's why she couldn't get it out. She shouldn't have to go into your cervix for anything, they just tug the strings and out it comes. By camera she must have meant vaginal ultrasound to make sure it's actually still in your uterus and hasn't fallen out or moved somewhere else. Good luck though! I'm surprised they are waiting so long to get you in when they can't find it....


----------



## Wishing Star

They did an ultrasound and its in so maybe thats why they are happy to wait till the 23rd August. I am quite scared of whats coming.


----------



## morri

Or that sucks Hope the time flies by and that nothing seriouslty happened up there..


----------



## mommyof3co

Oh ok....my friend had that happen where it was there but strings weren't out like they should be and she said getting it out still wasn't too bad


----------

